# DIY stand for a 360 Gallon tank



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

So i picked up a 360 gallon 96x36x24 and started on the stand today i will update as i go along, this is just like the stands i have made for past 220's

frame is done, bottom decking is done, and the top decking is done! , this will have 4 main doors across the front and a door on each end those i had to custom order so will be at least another week before they arrive but i will update this as i go along, if you want to get an idea of what it will look like when i am done you can search my threads for the 220 stands i have done in the past

one photo i didn't get was when i added cross members every 12" across the top under the top decking. in the pic it only shows them every 24" but they are every 12" being this is an acrylic tank


----------



## aji1217 (Aug 22, 2009)

looking good! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

looks good. If you don't mind me asking how much did you pay for the tank? I've been considering an upgrade from my 200 gal.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sweating when I saw picture 8 but felt much better seeing 9. Glad to see some direct support under that frame rather than using the fastener strength alone. Good show. :thumb:

Always happy to see those glue spots in picture 3 as well. I see nothing I would have done different.


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

This is for sure not my first stand for a large tank. i have made many. and they can hold a car when i am done :lol:

here is one of many

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Far better to hold a car and maybe wish it was lighter than to pick up a broken tank and wish the stand had been heavier. Just my IMO thoughts.


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

That finished stand looks awesome Joefish, great workmanship! I'm sure the next will be just as good. That 360 looks giant sitting in the back of the truck.


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

Imaconvict said:


> That finished stand looks awesome Joefish, great workmanship! I'm sure the next will be just as good. That 360 looks giant sitting in the back of the truck.


Thank you! i have made a few stands for 220's and for other size tanks as well, i enjoy working with wood. love the smell of wood. 

and yeah its kinda big, sitting on the floor right now next to my 220 and its a big difference :thumb:


----------



## FishyOne (Jan 21, 2010)

I like your stand design, looks good! That is one big tank, and I thought my 220g was big!


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Your stand design was scaring me for a moment until I realized the 1st 2 pics were of the top and bottom rather than the sides :lol: Nice job -almost exactly how I built mine; you could sit a truck on top of that but I guess you know that already as you've done several. :thumb:


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

so a little update. the custom doors arrived today! OAK 28" x 22" i had to wait for these to get here before i could go any further , again there will be 4 on the front and 1 on each end.


















and yes i did Spray the top with a Dharma logo of he swan. you LOST fans will understand it!


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

i have not forgot about my Fish friends. some set backs. the stand is done i just have to get it in my house. last week i had truck repairs to do. so no time to get it in. and yesterday was the day but then had Tornado's rip through here. and i lost power for 9 hours. thank god for battery back up pumps so i hope to have the stand inside and the tank on it with in the next few days. unfortunately its gonna take some extra hands to get it in the house.

pics to come as soon as i can get it in


















































the stand is stained and done.. like i said just gotta get it in the house and will get more pics soon!


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

You need to quit posting man. You have no idea the jealousy and disgust I get when seeing you work. It isn't fair to those of us that are less talented. Can't you build acrappy stand and post it for us just once 

Seriously, you the man awesome build here and on the other link you posted. opcorn:


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

I can try? LOL but thanks man really! i enjoy doing it!

here is where i am now. got it moved in Friday night. i still have to get my 220 out of the way so i can get this in position and then finish up on plumbing etc.


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

A couple more.










and a comparison!


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

**** there is an amendment that protects us from this I think its the 8th! :x

Not only are the stands super sweet thos tanks are BIG I love it. Makes me want to start building now.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice upgrade, you putting anything else in there besides fronts?


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

gmaschke said:


> darn there is an amendment that protects us from this I think its the 8th! :x
> 
> Not only are the stands super sweet thos tanks are BIG I love it. Makes me want to start building now.


Thank you!

and i am not 100% sure what i am adding to it with the Fronts yet.

here is where i am

closed loop is shut down for now










back is painted


















tape off and dry










test fill










more updates to come.


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

Tank is full and has Fronts in it i will add more photos soon, i am working on the canopy as i type this.


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

dharma initiative!


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

ShagPower said:


> dharma initiative!


Namaste


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

Just got around to starting on the canopy. i am doing a low profile canopy like my 240 had. and being this is 8x3' i want it as light as possible , this one will lift up, what you see in these photos is just the frame that will not lift up and will stay stationary on the tank is the lid opens



















and here are some Mpimbwe in it, but will be leaving the tank tonight and adding Moba's into it

more pics to come

these were taken right after they were put in it


----------



## z400 (Jun 30, 2009)

That is amazing


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

what kind of paint you use???
i follow your thread...
i built a canopy for my 125g soon i can...
great work...


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks guys!!!

I used RustOleum flat black. and being i was painting acrylic. i didnt wana use a standard paint.


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

more to come!! =)


----------



## z400 (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks perfect!


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

As a person walking by my house on the street the other day said to me, "you do good work, I'm going to see the owner and get your number". (I think I must be related to Rodney Dangerfield.)


----------



## PeacockAddict (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow my friend, that is some amazing woodworking you do. The only way I could acquire something of that quality would be to have my father build it for me. Sadly, I apparently did not inherit the carpentry gene.


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

PeacockAddict said:


> Wow my friend, that is some amazing woodworking you do. The only way I could acquire something of that quality would be to have my father build it for me. Sadly, I apparently did not inherit the carpentry gene.


Thank you for the complements :thumb:


----------



## TexasFishGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

I am a trim carpenter.....LOVE your work...looks great!!! By the way...was that a Duo-Fast in one of those pics? 

Just made my first tank stand, but only for a 10 gal. :lol:

Also, was the ply you used oak to match the doors....or I guess it would be the other way around.


----------



## MarcoOscar (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks awesome in my opinion! Good Job :thumb:


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

TexasFishGuy said:


> I am a trim carpenter.....LOVE your work...looks great!!! By the way...was that a Duo-Fast in one of those pics?
> 
> Just made my first tank stand, but only for a 10 gal. :lol:
> 
> Also, was the ply you used oak to match the doors....or I guess it would be the other way around.


Thanks Marco and Texas,

whats a Duo-fast? lol

all but the frame of the stand was made out of oak. the Oak ply, Trim and doors ALL Oak =) i love working with oak. cuts the best, looks the best and is easiest to work with compared to cheaper wood(s), and if your into the grain of the wood then Oak is the best way to go. not easy on the pockets but worth it in the end


----------



## TexasFishGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

That's what I thought...must have been pretty pricey, but worth the extra cost if ya ask me.

Duo-Fast is a fastening tool company...very high quality stuff...my favorite gun to use. :thumb:


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

TexasFishGuy said:


> That's what I thought...must have been pretty pricey, but worth the extra cost if ya ask me.
> 
> Duo-Fast is a fastening tool company...very high quality stuff...my favorite gun to use. :thumb:


Thanks! it did cost more then avg, but worth every penny =) i am quite happy with the results =)


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

A update, i will be changing the Canopy design, though its a great design, i want to trim weight off of it so i can remove the canopy by myself. i will update once i get started, should be in the next few days

Joe


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Haha, I suppose that would be one problem associated with such large (and awesome) tanks. Teamwork may be required for some normal aspects of maintenance. Keep it up, I'm more jealous than I'd like to admit.


----------



## z400 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just build you a cable lift coming off the ceiling. LOL


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

> Just build you a cable lift coming off the ceiling. LOL


Is it sad that I really want to do that myself now?


----------



## z400 (Jun 30, 2009)

lol oh god

Not sad at all, but we're going to need pictures.

Now that i think about it, how ugly would 2 eye screws of the appropriate size be screwed into your ceiling into a joist behind the drywall or plaster?

Wouldnt be very ugly as you wouldnt need too big of a eye screw.

Put 2 eye screws up top and balance the canopy on 2 cables. 
Attach a cable to each corner and then attach the cable coming from the ceiling 
to the middle of each cable on each end of the canopy.

You would have to figure out a way to raise and lower it, but theres a start to our idea.


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

hey guys thanks again really!

ok so for the Canopy, i did take it off and sanded down the inside, i think the main problem it was to tight, easy to take off with two people but tough with 1, now i can remove it myself. though i dont do it often, i have also thought about using gas struts for the top just to lift up,

you can see for simple maintenance its just fine , and i have even moved the rock work around like this, but it is a 3/4" sheet of oak play on the top and 3'x8' is not the lightest, so just helping it lift up with ease would be better


----------

